# More affordable hydraulic plow fluid



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Got a new to me plow. Anyways i was gonna change the fluid. Found some of the brands of fluid kinda pricey. Anyways i picked up four of these from Amazon. The price seems fair and the reviews are good. https://www.amazon.com/Snowplow-Aftermarket-Manufacturing-1307005-Accessories/dp/B00C734SB0


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

12.00 a quart...that's good?


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

The next cheapest i s 18.50. Boss is 24 each. The bottle were more around 9 each. Know of any more affordable?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well yes I do, but if you think 13.00 is affordable then go for it.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

With tax to my door was 42.89! Also included a sweet northern tool and equipment catalog. I just thought it was a heck of a deal. Any idea how much fluid is gonna drain out of a boss? Have not even hooked my plow up. Was waiting to get that fluid. Thanks


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

jasburrito said:


> The next cheapest i s 18.50. Boss is 24 each. The bottle were more around 9 each. Know of any more affordable?


These were prices at a local dealer or online with shipping?

Paging @Hydromaster to room 3, @Hydromaster to room 3


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> Paging @Hydromaster to room 3, @Hydromaster to room 3


We got a grabber


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

From A mazon. Searched price cheapest to highest. Locally everything is kinda overpriced and may be hard to find. Did not even investigate. Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jasburrito said:


> Did not even investigate.


Dontcha think you should do that BEFORE you post?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If it's kinda overpriced locally, why are "premium" plowers only charging $70/hour?


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Maybe. But it was kinda too easy ordering and having it delivered. I'm not huge on driving. Your town probably rocks and is stocked with low price goods.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If it's kinda overpriced locally, why are "premium" plowers only charging $70/hour?


Ya its crazy. High priced goods and cheap labor. I meant guys plowing for other contractors. And maybe thats bottom barrel. I realize pros like yourself earn substantially more. I did not mean to offend anyone. Thanks again for the great website.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

What do you think about using a hydraulic fluid that is designed for use in some 
Expensive hydraulics that runs around $7 a quart? 

I’ve run nothing but atf+4 in my bossrt2, Hiniker, western or Meyer’s plows. 

Just say’en...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I gotta see what the blue is costing me this year, I think last year was 6.99 per quart.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Found this in another thread. Just so no bad info gets spread. Woman seem to know best about hydraulics and plows.

Thank you for contacting BOSS Snowplow. BOSS Fluid, milspec 5606 is a zinc free specially formulated fluid that is commonly used in aircrafts. It is not an ATF. In a pinch, ATF fluid can be used, however it is recommended to change it out as soon as possible. Extreme temperatures may cause ATF to thicken. If you do not have access to BOSS Hi-Performance fluid, there are generic snowplow fluids available. Your local NAPA store should have this. Be sure to get a fluid with a pour point of -50 degrees (blue).

If you have additional questions, BOSS Service can be reached at 800-286-4155 option #2.

Thank you.

Amy Mendini
906-776-3765
[email protected]


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Kewl,
I expect nothing less but to tow
the company line....

Now Look up the cold our pint of ATF+4.
(It might be mentioned in that same thread.)



While we’re at it let’s look at the low cold poor point for the rest of the fluids in the 
vehicle.


Then go to the weather service and see if you will ever see that temperature in the area which you live.

If you’re in an area that sees -49°F or lower you may want to start looking into heating elements.


“In a pinch” I’m in a pinch when I need fluid and I can’t get any boss fluid but I can get all the ATF I want at the quickie Mart at 3 AM...

And then I’m going to dump out the ATF clean out the system and replace it with boss fluid.

Lol


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok. To amys defense she might have read this? https://www.machinerylubrication.com/Read/30048/zinc-hydraulic-oils.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ps

What if my transmission has atf+4 in it.?
Well,, at least my plow still moves because I use the super duper plow fluid.

Ha 
lol

but hey, by all means if you sleep better and you feel better about using your manufactures plow fluid by all means go right ahead.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Mil 5606 is just aviation hydraulic fluid. Generally available for 8 a quart or about 30 a gallon.

Aeroshell 4 or 41 is the most common.

Hydromaster is incorrectly fixated on pour point.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

jasburrito said:


> Got a new to me plow. Anyways i was gonna change the fluid. Found some of the brands of fluid kinda pricey. Anyways i picked up four of these from Amazon. The price seems fair and the reviews are good. https://www.amazon.com/Snowplow-Aftermarket-Manufacturing-1307005-Accessories/dp/B00C734SB0
> 
> View attachment 196986


auto stores like napa and advanced auto have pretty good online discounts (20%) emailed to you if you subscribe to them.

got some of that same plow fluid and a generator battery for 20% off a few months ago.

I find that Amazon doesn't always have the best price, but they are a convenient option if you can't get it locally


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Hydromaster is incorrectly fixated on pour point.


Nope not at all. But it was mentioned by the op...
I'm "fixated" on it's a snow plow that has a crude hyd syestemThat doesn't require a "spacial" fluid.

I do get a kick out of, a plow has to have the lowest cold point fluid in it but the rest of their vehicle the fluids don't go down that low.

fixated or not....


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

The facts suggest its always better to use the correct type of fluid. So lets stop suggesting atf in a hydraulic system is good. The wrong fluid is not better. There are no facts that support atf as being better or good for a hydraulic system. ATFs are usually less viscous and designed to work under lower pressures and temperatures than hydraulic fluids. The operating temperature range of hydraulic fluids is larger i.e. they maintain their viscosity better in a broader temperature range. Also hydraulic fluids are very pure compared to ATFs. ATFs are rich in detergents. If you google 'detergents in ATF' you will find threads discussing the use of ATFs as an engine cleaner. I guess ATFs have more detergents in it as they are expected to work in more contaminated environment than the hydraulic fluids. With higher quantity of detergents ATFs can trap more contamination before they start making sludge.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

lol.









this pistenbully snowcat uses ATF Dexron II-D / lll F ATF Type A in the maid drive and aux HYD.
(they have many hyd pumps)..it is a premium, automatic transmission oil based on solvent-refined base oils. It is supplemented with additives to achieve the following properties:
A very high and stable viscosity index
A very low pour point
Excellent oxidation stability
Effective resistance to wear, corrosion and foaming
Special friction properties
Does not affect seals and non-ferrous metals

ps your automatic transmission is a hydraulic system.
again use what ever fluid you choose...

Then again our plow pumps haven't changed in 50+ years and back then before the MFGs got the idea to rebrand some fluid they all suggested the use of atf.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

But, but, Amy from boss said take it out as soon as possible. There have been some tiny advances in technology over 50 years. Theres no good reason to use the incorrect fluid and defend it. To you other guys. Unlike those comments suggesting using the wrong stuff. Lol


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

jasburrito said:


> But, but, Amy from boss said take it out as soon as possible. There have been some tiny advances in technology over 50 years. Theres no good reason to use the incorrect fluid and defend it. To you other guys. Unlike those comments suggesting using the wrong stuff. Lol


I get your position, because I used to think he was full of it too along with a few others around here, but the reality is, he knows what's he's talking about.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jasburrito said:


> But, but, Amy from boss said take it out as soon as possible. There have been some tiny advances in technology over 50 years. Theres no good reason to use the incorrect fluid and defend it. To you other guys. Unlike those comments suggesting using the wrong stuff. Lol


You realize that you are defending an aftermarket fluid which I bet Amy from Boss would tell you not to use either...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

jasburrito said:


> But, but, Amy from boss said take it out as soon as possible. There have been some tiny advances in technology over 50 years. Theres no good reason to use the incorrect fluid and defend it. To you other guys. Unlike those comments suggesting using the wrong stuff. Lol


but, but, but......Amy said.....
Id expect nothing less from Amy she works for boss.
Boss makes $$ selling you rebranded fluid so of course you have to get that nasty , incompatible ATF out of the syestem.
FYI,not one plow MFG makes their own fluid.

atf has had technological advances too, like "Synthetic" .
again atf is a hydraulic fluid.

Run whatever you wish.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> but the reality is, he knows what's he's talking about.


Oh great, I was just saying that his head wasn't big enough already.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Oh great, I was just saying that his head wasn't big enough already.


keep it up and ill have to ask Buff where he got his clearance lights for his helmet....


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Ya because guys that drive plow trucks know more than the manufacturer of the plows.lol had too. Commercial break sponsored by you tub .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> keep it up and ill have to ask Buff where he got his clearance lights for his helmet....


Too late...you're long past needing them.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

jasburrito said:


> Found this in another thread. Just so no bad info gets spread. Woman seem to know best about hydraulics and plows.
> 
> Thank you for contacting BOSS Snowplow. BOSS Fluid, milspec 5606 is a zinc free specially formulated fluid that is commonly used in aircrafts. It is not an ATF. In a pinch, ATF fluid can be used, however it is recommended to change it out as soon as possible. Extreme temperatures may cause ATF to thicken. If you do not have access to BOSS Hi-Performance fluid, there are generic snowplow fluids available. Your local NAPA store should have this. Be sure to get a fluid with a pour point of -50 degrees (blue).
> 
> ...


I am flabbergasted!!!
I had no idea Boss made aircraft?
If they don't I hope those aircraft manufactures don't find out they're using snowplow fluid in their planes...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jasburrito said:


> Ya because guys that drive plow trucks know more than the manufacturer of the plows.lol had too.


I will be willing to bet that quite a few know more...

I don't know for sure, but get a hold of Amy and ask her how many plow pumps she has rebuilt since she started her CSR job at Boss 4 weeks ago and learned how to read the script that she is told to read...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I will be willing to bet that quite a few know more...
> 
> I don't know for sure, but get a hold of Amy and ask her how many plow pumps she has rebuilt since she started her CSR job at Boss 4 weeks ago and learned how to read the script that she is told to read...


Geez, you guys are pretty hard on poor Amy (who has worked at BOSS for a very long time, btw.) She helpfully answers a customers email and catches nothing but **** for it. And some wonder why the manufacturers don't contribute on here.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jasburrito said:


> Theres no good reason to use the incorrect fluid and defend it.


So then expand on this point.
Do you take your automobiles back to the dealers for service?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Geez, you guys are pretty hard on poor Amy (who has worked at BOSS for a very long time, btw.) She helpfully answers a customers email and catches nothing but **** for it. And some wonder why the manufacturers don't contribute on here.


Lol... concept not fact. you know what I mean.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Geez, you guys are pretty hard on poor Amy (who has worked at BOSS for a very long time, btw.) She helpfully answers a customers email and catches nothing but **** for it. And some wonder why the manufacturers don't contribute on here.


Does Amy also happen to work in the parts department???

Maybe at a counter even???


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Does Amy also happen to work in the parts department???
> 
> Maybe at a counter even???


Actually she doesn't. Marketing department.

They clearly dont trust their counter jockies to interact with the public (smart people)


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> keep it up and ill have to ask Buff where he got his clearance lights for his helmet....


I know a guy...…..


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's try to stick to the topic


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> let's try to stick to the topic


Good point, what type of hydro fluid do you use in your plow?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Good point, what type of hydro fluid do you use in your plow?


I don't have a plow, but you already knew that so again, trying to start trouble...now back to the topic


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Gear pumps are positive displacement pumps, meaning they pump a constant amount of fluid in each revolution. They can pump all sorts of fluids, including viscous, polymers, fuel and lube oils, resins and caustic fluids like PVC. Gears are the heart of a positive displacement pump.
Typical materials used are D2, 303, 316 and 440c Stainless steel, but other materials such as plastic, gray and ductile iron, bronze and steels are common as well.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

I think you guys are too cheap to use the correct fluid and try to justify it because atf works.lol. I deserve a few likes! Give me a bone. Nothing wrong with being a lifetime learner. Thank again for the great website.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jasburrito said:


> I think you guys are too cheap to use the correct fluid and try to justify it because atf works.lol. I deserve a few likes! Give me a bone. Nothing wrong with being a lifetime learner. Thank again for the great website.


Well so are you. Your NOT using the correct fluid for your boss plow. Lol lol lol lol lol. Right?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Well so are you. Your NOT using the correct fluid for your boss plow. Lol lol lol lol lol. Right?


Not true - Amy gave him permission to use the aftermarket fluid, so he's good.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jasburrito said:


> I think you guys are too cheap to use the correct fluid and try to justify it because atf works.lol. I deserve a few likes! Give me a bone. Nothing wrong with being a lifetime learner. Thank again for the great website.


Western factory fluid for $7.00 a quart. Shipping is $14.00 to me so it makes it $10.50 a quart for factory fluid. Still cheaper than $13.98 you found.

https://www.storksplows.com/western-plow-pump-oil-high-performance-hydraulic-fluid-gallon-49330.html

So cheap no, but smarter... maybe? 

I would feel more comfortable using Wal Mart brand ATF before I put anything made by S.A.M anywhere near my plow...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

jasburrito said:


> I think you guys are too cheap to use the correct fluid and try to justify it because atf works.lol. I deserve a few likes! Give me a bone. Nothing wrong with being a lifetime learner. Thank again for the great website.


You dont get rich throwing dollars at something that takes penny's...
Run the mfgs rebranded fluid if it makes you fell better.

tell me this, what does the manufacture of the pump have to say?(hint, its not made by the plow mfg)
Id bet they say their pump can pump/use a variety of fluids.

If as you say atf works why do you spend the extra cash on the mfgs fluid?


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Lets break it down again. I paid 10.72 per bottle to my front door. i bought 4. I plan on changing my fluid annually. Atf is never ever reccomend for hydraulics on a snow plow. So why would you? I am a newb. I just started this thread to help others use the correct fluid on a budget. I thought i found a deal and shared. You guys are the experts. I just try to use correct info and facts. Like abunch of shills working to dis info the community. Find facts that transmission fluid is better than hydraulic fluid in a snow plow? There is none!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jasburrito said:


> I just started this thread to help others use the correct fluid on a budget.


SAM fluid is not a correct fluid in the manufacturers eyes.

That is what everyone keeps saying that you are not getting.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jasburrito said:


> Atf is never ever reccomend for hydraulics on a snow plow. So why would you?


You need to check your facts. Your information is not correct.

Straight from Western Mechanics Guide...










https://www.westernparts.com/wp-content/uploads/UltraMount-Straight-Blade-Mechanics-Guide.pdf


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> SAM fluid is not a correct fluid in the manufacturers eyes.
> 
> That is what everyone keeps saying that you are not getting.


Ya i get it. That was the whole point. Finding the correct fluid on the cheap. I know boss was 24 per. Your wrong. They are trying to justify using the wrong fluid. Just ignore the facts.old old old. ( that western info is probably from 1984) (5606 is good till -54.)plus boss is made in Michigan and i trust them more. Dump that transmission fluid.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

jasburrito said:


> . Atf is never ever reccomend for hydraulics on a snow plow. So why would you? I am a newb. I just started this thread to help others use the correct fluid on a budget. I thought i found a deal and shared. You guys are the experts. I just try to use correct info and facts. Like abunch of shills working to dis info the community. Find facts that transmission fluid is better than hydraulic fluid in a snow plow? There is none!


1.Fact, You said, Amy said aft will work so their is the "proof"... right?
2.Fact,atf is a hydraulic fluid that is recommended or approved for use by the pump MFG, who knows more than the plow mfg.
3. Fact, Actually Hiniker does recommend the use of ATF in their plows.
(along with other fluids.) it wasn't until recently that they came out with their own rebranded fluid and now they to preach to only use their rebranded fluid to boost revenue.
(the pump in their power unit is the same pump used in other plow MGFs power units.)

some of us fogs have been plowing long before the plow MFgs came up with the idea to rebrand some fluid
to sell, they did this so they could make more $$$, i wonder what fluids they recommended before this happened??


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> Straight from Western Mechanics Guide...


Beat me to it


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jasburrito said:


> Just ignore the facts.


Dude YOUR ignorance is showing through.
Just give up, walk away. You already admitted you DONT KNOW...so just stop now.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Dude YOUR ignorance is showing through.
> Just give up, walk away. You already admitted you DONT KNOW...so just stop now.


Wow that was brilliant. Thanks for the info. Go stock up on tranny fluid.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

jasburrito said:


> Wow that was brilliant. Thanks for the info. Go stock up on tranny fluid.


I did, i have a nondescript black jug I full with atf+4 out of a 55gal drum.
My ole 19yr old boss-RT2 loves the stuff so does my western and hiniker plows.....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jasburrito said:


> Ya i get it. That was the whole point. Finding the correct fluid on the cheap. I know boss was 24 per. Your wrong. They are trying to justify using the wrong fluid. Just ignore the facts.old old old. ( that western info is probably from 1984) plus boss is made in Michigan and i trust them more. Dump that transmission fluid.


You must be right... 










https://gotplowparts.com/i-7281790-boss-hydraulic-snow-plow-fluid-gallon.html

$10.41 a quart shipped to my door... just saying... you still overpaid for garbage non manufacturer fluid. Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jasburrito said:


> Wow that was brilliant. Thanks for the info. Go stock up on tranny fluid.


What. The facts?
The fluid I buy is cheaper then what you paid so that's money in my pocket and money.

You have facts straight from the manufacturers, but yet that's not proof enough?

The reply from boss states to use there fluid only, but yet you are saying your using aftermarket fluid, and then stating to use what the manufacturer recommends....that's showing your ignorance..right lolololol.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> You must be right...
> 
> View attachment 197001
> 
> ...


 do they still offer 2 options?
they had a reg fluid and one for extreme temps...

what does the op do when you run out of fluid at 3am and the store that caries your "special" fluid doesn't open until 9am and their a hr drive from you?

don't tell me you are going to use atf......


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Hydromaster said:


> don't tell me you are going to use atf......


Amy said it was ok in a pinch remember?


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

From amy. I am using the generic type she suggests. Maybe somebody smarter than me can like make picture for ya. BOSS Fluid, milspec 5606 is a zinc free specially formulated fluid that is commonly used in aircrafts. It is not an ATF. In a pinch, ATF fluid can be used, however it is recommended to change it out as soon as possible. Extreme temperatures may cause ATF to thicken. If you do not have access to BOSS Hi-Performance fluid, there are generic snowplow fluids available. Your local NAPA store should have this. Be sure to get a fluid with a pour point of -50 degrees (blue). Why me. Its like a gang. Please get informed.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> You need to check your facts. Your information is not correct.
> 
> Straight from Western Mechanics Guide...
> 
> ...


Guess you missed this post right?


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Guess you missed this post right?


No i did not. That info is outdated. Or western is not up to date. 5606 is good till-54.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jasburrito said:


> No i did not. That info is outdated. Or western is not up to date. 5606 is good till-54.


Nope you said no ATF is recommended in snowplows.....you missed that right?
So when is the info deemed outdated?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jasburrito said:


> No i did not. That info is outdated. Or western is not up to date. 5606 is good till-54.


I cited my source... not outdated... very current actually...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jasburrito said:


> plus boss is made in Michigan and i trust them more. Dump that transmission fluid.


Wrong again... check your facts... 

BOSS oil is made in Wisconsin by US Oil Company.
https://www.bossplow.com/en/support/documents/index/31

MSDS on said oil...
https://www.bossplow.com/en/support/documents/index/31


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I cited my source... not outdated... very current actually...


Well, it was dated 2003. That's "very current" by @Mark Oomkes' standards maybe...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> do they still offer 2 options?
> they had a reg fluid and one for extreme temps...


Don't know... have not used the stuff in, well... I don't think I have ever used factory fluid.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Well, it was dated 2003. That's "very current" by @Mark Oomkes' standards maybe...


Find me an updated version hot shot. :laugh:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> Don't know... have not used the stuff in, well... I don't think I have ever used factory fluid.


Wow, your just asking for failure per the o.p.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Give it up. You guys got roasted on every point. Review the facts.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jasburrito said:


> Give it up. You guys got roasted on every point. Review the facts.












Classic


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

jasburrito said:


> From amy. I am using the generic type she suggests. Maybe somebody smarter than me can like make picture for ya. BOSS Fluid, milspec 5606 is a zinc free specially formulated fluid that is commonly used in aircrafts. It is not an ATF. In a pinch, ATF fluid can be used, however it is recommended to change it out as soon as possible. Extreme temperatures may cause ATF to thicken. If you do not have access to BOSS Hi-Performance fluid, there are generic snowplow fluids available. Your local NAPA store should have this. Be sure to get a fluid with a pour point of -50 degrees (blue). Why me. Its like a gang. Please get informed.


Amy would only recommend BOSS fluid as you stated earlier and atf in a pinch.....
yes, some dino oil based atf can have wax/paraffin that could cause a issue when it gets really cold.
The synthetic ATF That I'm and maybe others are referencing is a synthetic HYD oil that specs out at
Viscosity Index 213
Pour Point, -76°F

most all hyd fluids, like motor oils have removed zinc from their formulas.

blue or red its just a dye that is added,
i wonder why boss fluid is red? do they start with atf then have some blender add in a additive that gives them a pour point of -50F so they can rebadge it?

ps some aircraft are grounded when the temp drop to -40F, because of the limitations of their hyd fluids.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jasburrito said:


> Give it up. You guys got roasted on every point. Review the facts. Your tranny filled hose and cylinders are getting diseased with rusted faster than dodge truck.


Wow, that website you visit really rotted your mind


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Amy would only recommend BOSS fluid as you stated earlier and atf in a pinch.....
> yes, some dino oil based atf can have wax/paraffin that could cause a issue when it gets really cold.
> The synthetic ATF That I'm and maybe others are referencing is a synthetic HYD oil that specs out at
> Viscosity Index 213
> ...


But...the question remains...does it have sulfur?????


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> But...the question remains...does it have sulfur?????


I knew it was coming eventually. :laugh:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jasburrito said:


> I think you guys are too cheap to use the correct fluid and try to justify it because atf works.lol. I deserve a few likes! Give me a bone. Nothing wrong with being a lifetime learner. Thank again for the great website.


I've always used fluid marketed/branded by the plow Mfr, maybe I'm a fool for doing so but the cost difference between non OEM fluid and aftermarket or AFT isn't enough for me to change. Granted I only have 2 plows so there's only a few dollars savings. In regards to getting by in a pitch, when I buy fluid I get extra to carry in the pickup along with extra to deal with any issue that may occur during the season.
As many pointed oot you may think you got a deal but you didn't. If you have a good relationship with your local dealer they should be able to get you close to the same cost as a online source.

Everyone should be life time learners..... you just need to pay attention and acknowledge when you wrong.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> you just need to pay attention and acknowledge when you wrong.


Hi, you must be new here. Allow me to introduce you to the internet.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Recently found out that some tractors call for/use motor oil as their hydraulic fluid. Was interesting because I would have thought it would be too thin 

So if you’re in a real pinch, throw some motor oil in your plow (don’t)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I knew it was coming eventually. :laugh:


Happy to oblige...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Hi, you must be new here. Allow me to introduce you to the internet.


Yeah I no... FWIW the interweb is just a passing phase.....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

seville009 said:


> Recently found out that some tractors call for/use motor oil as their hydraulic fluid. Was interesting because I would have thought it would be too thin
> 
> So if you're in a real pinch, throw some motor oil in your plow (don't)


My Scag uses 20-50 motor earl for the wheel pumps and some use AFT.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BUFF said:


> I've always used fluid marketed/branded by the plow Mfr,
> .


Do euw use fomoco ie the mfg branded oil in your truck?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

seville009 said:


> Recently found out that some tractors call for/use motor oil as their hydraulic fluid. Was interesting because I would have thought it would be too thin
> 
> So if you're in a real pinch, throw some motor oil in your plow (don't)


Actually motor oil won't hurt it( in a pinch) user 0W-5synthetic it should be just fine.
Remember Amy says to get the fluid out of there as fast as possible and return to the boss
Fluid.

Some of the DeLorean (DMC) snowcats, well a lot of them are used 10w Dino oil based motor oriole in there auxiliary hyd syestems.

Motor oil does qualify as a hydraulic fluid as that oil pump in your engine is a hydraulic pump... that is very similar to the one used in the snow plows


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

What brand oil are you guys running in your trucks? Is it OEM?
Also what brand gas/ diesel.
E0 right?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> What brand oil are you guys running in your trucks? Is it OEM?
> Also what brand gas/ diesel.
> E0 right?


 Use something other than OEM branded fluids What,that's :terribletowel:talk....

I only use mopar branded windshield washer fluid in all of my ram trucks.
When I had the latest set a tires installed I had them get air from the factory ..
Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> What brand oil are you guys running in your trucks? Is it OEM?
> Also what brand gas/ diesel.
> E0 right?


Yes


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

BossPlow2010 said:


> What brand oil are you guys running in your trucks? Is it OEM?
> Also what brand gas/ diesel.
> E0 right?


And I had asked the op that already and he never answered so.....guess we will never know.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

dieselss said:


> And I had asked the op that already and he never answered so.....guess we will never know.


That's because you didn't throw him a bone.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Hydromaster said:


> That's because you didn't throw him a bone.


My dogs got it, so when hes done with it,


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Do euw use fomoco ie the mfg branded oil in your truck?


You have to change motor earl...
No I use what meets Mfr recommended requirements.
BTW I know people run Hydro oil in the atv and utvs in the winter, I believe they get it from the Co-op


----------

